# Momentary Power Foot Switch



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

thanks for the review Bert.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

Good review.
I use this with my Work Sharp 3000 when I hone with the felt or leather wheel.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks Bert. I can think of several uses for these. Great price as well. 15A too.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I have a similar model that I've used on numerous tools. Nice review, Bert : )


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

I have this switch. I use it with my router assembly. Works great!!!


----------



## kajunkraft (May 7, 2012)

You all are pretty brutal at times. Why are you saying "good review"? This seems to me to be about a concept, ie: using a foot control vs. how did this product perform.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

What is the difference between momentary and permanent ?

I assume …..
Momentary. You need to hold down the pedal to turn on the machine and keep it on ? When you take your foot off the switch turns off ?

Sorry didn't bother clicking on the link. That explained it.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I have been looking at these, but wondered if they held up


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

You all are very welcome


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

I have the permanent one on my lathe and looking to get one or the other for the DP and Router


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I think that the temporary one is safer, if something goes wrong let go off it and everything stops.
I would not use a permanent on a lathe, if your sleeve or something get caught , you are in deep trouble.


----------



## eruby (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with your review. These are very useful and inexpensive. (if you catch it on sale and use the 20% off coupon). I use this switch with my scroll saw and the permanent switch on the router table. Both continue to work as they should. I didn't like using the "dead man switch" for the router table because I had to alter the way that I stand.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

The scenarios you described show exactly why I've always liked trigger switches on routers-on the D handle PC 690, and on the PC big plunge (can't remember the model #). I don't understand why more manufacturers don't use it. I can't see a single downside to a trigger switch, except that it's a bit awkward if using it in a router table.


----------



## wimachinist715 (Mar 27, 2017)

Using a foot pedal is great! It really makes things more efficient and safe. Mine is even waterproof so I don't get shocked if water is present. I don't really think an electrical shock would be good while operating my shop tools. ;-)

Here's a link to mine…

http://presair.com/shop/foot-pedal-air-switch/


----------

